# Emeka Okafor: Race for ROY



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Dwight Howard: Race for ROY 

Here are the top 3 candidates for ROY and their stats

*Emeka Okafor*: *14.9 PPG* (45%), *10.8 RPG*, .9 APG, .83 SPG, 1.47 BPG, *1.68 TPG*, *35.7 MPG* -- Charlotte Bobcats (12-50)

*Dwight Howard*: 10.6 PPG *(50%),* 9.9 RPG, .9 APG, *.84 SPG, 1.71 BPG*, 1.78 TPG, 31.9 MPG -- Orlando Magic (31-33) *

Ben Gordon*: 14.8 (43%), 2.6 RPG, *1.8 APG,* .57 SPG, .1 BPG, 2.21 TPG, 23.4 MPG -- *Chicago Bulls (32-30)*

Stats here don't do Gordon justice, he is averaging 10 minutes less than Okafor and .1 points less. He is also very clutch and has been going on some massive scoring sprees lately

Gordon had 15/4/3 in 31 today

Dwight Howard had 29/12 in 40 today

Emeka Okafor had 17/8 in 32 today


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

"It's safe to say it's going to stay in the Big East," Allen told reporters Tuesday in Chicago. "But I would have to go with Emeka, because of the sheer numbers of him averaging double-doubles all season."

Ray Allen is picking Emeka Okafor for ROY, Rip Hamilton is picking Ben Gordon


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Earlier on in the season, Dwight Howard had the advantage of having his team in the playoff picture, but since they have dropped out of that for the moment, Okafor is a definate favorite right now.
Dwight Howard has been posting up some big numbers of late though, so it'll be close.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

14 points (4-12 FG, 3-6 3PT, 3-4 FT), 2 rebounds, 4 turnovers, 1 block -- 31 minutes









7 points (3-13 FG, 1-2 FT), 12 rebounds, 7 turnovers, 4 blocks -- 36 minutes









12 points (6-8 FG), 7 rebounds, 3 turnovers -- 33 minutes

A pretty poor effort for all the rookies tonight, Dwight wins the award for tonight. Emeka played pretty terrible, but seemed to do a good job on Duncan

*Rookie of the Night* 








16 points (5-11 FG, 6-7 FT), 8 rebounds, 3 assists, 2 turnovers, 3 blocks -- 36 minutes


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

Well Okafor got another double double 11pts 12rebs, not like he is used to but at least hes giving an effort.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Rookie Rankings 

1. Emeka Okafor
2. Dwight Howard
3. Ben Gordon
4. Andre Iguodala
5. Jameer Nelson
6. Josh Childress
7. Josh Smith
8. Nenad Krstic
9. Andres Nocioni
10. Tony Allen


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

This has to be one of the closest races in recent memory. Obviously I'm biased, and I am a big believer that the player on the winning team, who is contributing to that team's winning, gets the award over the guy playing for the losing team. 

HOWEVER, it is simply impossible to ignore 14.8 and 10.8, and it is impossible to ignore top-6 in the NBA in rebounding, offensive rebounding, and double-doubles. 

To me, IMHO, this is a tie. You can't ignore Okafor's numbers, but you can't ignore Gordon leading the league in double-digit 4th quarters and being the front-runner for 6th Man of the Year. The biggest difference IMO between the Bulls' 0-9 start and their 33-22 since is Gordon's 4th-quarter scoring in close games.

I vote tie, but hold a gun to my head and I probably take Okafor.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Ben Gordon with a 3-15 shooting night, but scored 20 points

JR Smith..33 points (13-18 FG, 6-9 3PT, 1-2 FT) 


The SF's really stepped up today -- Josh Smith, Josh Childress, JR Smith


Okafor with a small game -- 12/7/2 blocks in 28 minutes


----------



## Greg Ostertag! (May 1, 2003)

It's Okafor. I don't even want to enter into a discussion. It's Okafor. It's Okafor.

Say that to yourself 10 times before sleep tonight and you'll rest all the more comfortable.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Pippen says Gordon wins ROY


> Sorry Emeka: Ben Gets My ROY Vote
> The ballots aren't due until the end of the season but I'm casting mine right now .... Ben Gordon for NBA Rookie of the Year. I know, I know ..... a former Bull voting for a fellow Bull, right? Well, the numbers back up my case. We'll get to that in a second, though. I think Ben deserves the honor over Emeka Okafor of the Bobcats because he's been much more productive while playing less minutes. Plus, the Bulls are winning. Gordon's production in a limited amount of time means a lot more than Okafor's, who plays a lot of minutes and speads his numbers over four four quarters for an expansion team. Gordon's proving that he can come in and do it in just in the fourth quarter for a winning team. At last check, Ben has recorded 18 double figure scoring fourth quarters this season. Where does that rank in the NBA? No. 1. Think about that. That's ahead of such great scorers as Iverson, Kobe and T-Mac.
> *Okafor got like 20 double doubles in a row, where does that rate? Top 5 as a rookie -- with the likes of Wilt, Shaq, and more*
> Now, check out the numbers between Ben and Emeka:
> ...


Bolded are my thoughts..


----------



## jaja (Jan 4, 2005)

Theo! said:


> Ben Gordon with a 3-15 shooting night, but scored 20 points
> 
> JR Smith..33 points (13-18 FG, 6-9 3PT, 1-2 FT)
> 
> ...


Okafor got injuered, otherwise he was having a good game


----------



## jaja (Jan 4, 2005)

Okafor for ROY. He doesnt close out games like Gordon because he's a bigman so he doesnt get the glory, but having an almost guaranteed double double has made this team competitive. without him they'd be getting blown out, but he's bringing near all star numbers and making them close.

ersonally I think the race is between Okafor and Howard, not Gordon


----------



## Deng101 (Jan 13, 2005)

the reason Gordon is in the race is because 20 times this season he has scored in double digits in the 4th quarter and of the 3 only the bulls are a playoff team. Although if it was me id give it as a tie to Emeka and Gordon.... not only does it do fair justice for both but Gordon and Emeka are close friends and they would love nothing else but to share the reward together.

Also if Gordon wins he becomes the first rookie to win that and the 6th man of the year.. assuming he wins that reward too. :clap:


----------



## cdsniner (Apr 18, 2005)

I find it hard to vote for someone for rookie of the year when he has a rookie in Chris Duhon starting ahead of him. Sorry ben but my vote is between Emeka and Howard.


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

Well Okafor won it so.......


----------



## knicksfan89 (Jan 6, 2005)

HE WON IT!!!!!! a well deserved honor, i am a bobcats fan and this is fitting as he was absouletly sensational this year. He truly deserves this. He and Bernie Bickerstaff was 2 of the success stories in the NBA this year as far as i'm concerned, because everybody predicted the bobcats would finish last, but we didn't


----------

